# AMD Phenom II 955 - PC



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich möchte mir auch demnächst einen neuen Rechner zulegen und habe schon mal meine Hardwarevorstellungen übelegt.
Diese bestehen aus:



CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
Kühler: Zalman CNPS9900 LED
WLP: Arctic Silver 5
 


Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 Sockel AM3


GPU: EVGA GTX 285 SSC ,2048MB
og. WLP
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280
Zalman ZM-RHS1 Heatsink (Speicher Kühler)
zersägter Kühler für SpaWa's
doppelseitig-klebende Wärmeleitpads
 


Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF 932


RAM: 2x OCZ 4GB-KIT Gold AMD PC3-1066U DDR3-1333MHz CL9


NT: OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W ATX 2.2


Monitor: ASUS VH222H, 22" TFT
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Was sagt ihr dazu?
Könnt ihr mir gute Wärmeleitpads empfehlen und wo kann ich diese Kaufen?

*So hab bestellt und einiges geändert   **->HIER<-*

Mit frdl. Grüßen 
kevinl


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2009)

Also die Ansätze sind schon gut.
Den CPU Kühler würde ich aber gegen einen Scythe Mugen 2 austauschen. Extra WLP brauchst du da auch nicht da schon eine beiliegt.

Der RAM ist jetzt nicht so was tolles, da würde ich dir zu dem hier raten: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das NT ist auch nicht gerade das beste, da bekommt man bessere wie zB das: Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2009)

Na das hört sich doch beinahe perfekt an
Nur von dem Netzteil würde ich dir abraten, die ModXStream fallen bei Tests nicht wirklich positiv auf. Hole dir lieber ein Enermax Modu82+ 625W, das ist wirklich sehr gut. Oder Bequiet, die sollen auf gut sein.


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also die Ansätze sind schon gut.
> Den CPU Kühler würde ich aber gegen einen Scythe Mugen 2 austauschen. Extra WLP brauchst du da auch nicht da schon eine beiliegt.
> 
> Der RAM ist jetzt nicht so was tolles, da würde ich dir zu dem hier raten: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



OK. den RAM hatte ich auch erst drin weil das der billigste war. Habe ihn dann doch wieder entfernt weil er keine Heatspreader besitzt und wenn ich welche dazu kauf komme ich teurer. Dürfte ich fragen warum der OCZ nicht so toll ist?



> Das NT ist auch nicht gerade das beste, da bekommt man bessere wie zB das: Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Also es müssten schon 600W werden laut einem Wattverbrauchsrechner im I-net. Werde nomal überarbeiten.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> OK. den RAM hatte ich auch erst drin weil das der billigste war. Habe ihn dann doch wieder entfernt weil er keine Heatspreader besitzt und wenn ich welche dazu kauf komme ich teurer. Dürfte ich fragen warum der OCZ nicht so toll ist?



Also wenn es um Wärmeableitung und Heatspreader geht, dann schießt sich oCZ ja schon mal selbst aus dem Rennen.... Deren Heatspreader sind nichts anderes als billige Lochbleche welche mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband drauf geklebt wurden 
Ich selbst mag OCZ überhaupt nicht, manche RAMs sind ja noch ok von denen, aber die meisten schießen sich für mich, dank nicht Einhaltung des JEDEC Standards, schon mal aus dem Rennen.



kevinl schrieb:


> Also es müssten schon 600W werden laut einem Wattverbrauchsrechner im I-net. Werde nomal überarbeiten.



Dann hat dir dieser Wattrechner Blödsinn erzählt!
Der PC, so wie du ihn dir vorstellst, wird nie über 400 Watt Verbraucht primärseitig kommen 
Das tut so gut wie kein Rechner mit einer Grafikkarte.


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht denn mit dem Netzteil aus?
(Coolermaster Real Power M620)


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2009)

Die Real Powers sind auch nicht sooo sonderlich gut, aber <--


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

@ ghostadmin

Benötige ich für den Kingston noch extra Heatspreader?


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Real Powers sind auch nicht sooo sonderlich gut, aber <--



Die haben aber ganz gute Kritiken bekommen.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2009)

Man benötigt nur für RAM welcher nur mit Überspannung läuft zusätzliche Kühler. 
Anständiger RAM braucht solche 0815 Spielereien nicht.


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Man benötigt nur für RAM welcher nur mit Überspannung läuft zusätzliche Kühler.
> Anständiger RAM braucht solche 0815 Spielereien nicht.



OK. also nicht. Schön so habe ich mehr Budget fürs NT.

EDIT: Der Zalman CNPS9900 hat doch sehr gute Kühleistungen. Die Lautstärke ist mir da erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2009)

Wie oft denn noch?
Ein 600 Watt NT braucht man nur für SLI oder CF für einen Rechner mit Single GraKa ist das raus geworfenes Geld! 
Selbst das 500 Watt CM ist total überdimensioniert!


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch?
> Ein 600 Watt NT braucht man nur für SLI oder CF für einen Rechner mit Single GraKa ist das raus geworfenes Geld!



Naja. dein CM ist teurer als das OCZ.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2009)

Könnte daran liegen das das OCZ einfach nicht an die Qualität des Cooler Masters rann kommt?
Gute 650 Watt Netzteile können schnell mal 100€ und mehr kosten!
Und wie gesagt, für dein System reicht auch ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil aus.


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

Wie siehst denn mit dem aus?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2009)

Ich halt von BQ nichts. Die sind mir in der Vergangenheit zu oft einfach so ausgefallen.
Abgesehen ist das für ein 450 Watt NT total überteuert.

Ich rede hier zB von so etwas: Enermax PRO82+ 425W ATX 2.3 (EPR425AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder Corsair HX 450W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-450HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder Seasonic M12II-430 430W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder PC Power & Cooling Silencer 420W ATX 2.2 (PPCS420X) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

das Dark Power Pro ist gut, aber relativ teuer. Schau dir einmal das Corsair HX450W an. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

Ok. mach mir dann noch n paar gedanken. geh jetzt erst ma trainieren.
Meld mich heut abend nochmal. Aber DANKE für schnelle Hilfe!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Leider steht da immer nie dabei, wie lang die Kabel so sind, beim Big Tower kann es da recht knapp werden.

Die Kingston Value RAM reichen, laufen mit 1,5 Volt, so wie es der Standard vorsieht.
Dass sie jetzt nicht die besten Latenzen haben, wird man nicht merken.


----------



## kevinl (7. Juli 2009)

Werde wahrscheinlich das Corsair HX 450W nehmen.

Nochmal zum CPU-Kühler



> Der Zalman CNPS9900 hat doch sehr gute Kühleistungen im PCGH-Test erreicht. Die Lautstärke ist mir da erstmal zweitrangig.


- warum würdet ihr mir ihn abraten?

Welche doppelseitigklebenden Wärmeleitpads sind gut?


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,



kevinl schrieb:


> Nochmal zum CPU-Kühler
> 
> - warum würdet ihr mir ihn abraten?


der Zalman CNPS 9900 kühlt zwar gut, ist dabei aber recht laut und mit min. 40,- Euro kein günstiger Kühler. 
Mir z.B. dem Akasa Nero AK-967, Groß Clockner, Scythe Mugen 2... bekommst du ein besseres Gesamtpaket für weniger Geld.



kevinl schrieb:


> Welche doppelseitigklebenden Wärmeleitpads sind gut?


Nimm anstatt eines Pads lieber normale Wärmeleitpaste, z.B. Scythe Elixer, Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder Arctic Silver 5.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

jupp der zalman ist zwar ein guter kühler aber auch nur aufgrund des schnell drehenden lüfter wenn du dir zum bsp ein mugen2 nimmst un da ein schnelleren lüfter (2000u/min) drann machst ist der besser als der zalman

aber der mugen2 reicht auch mit dem standartlüfter und ist dafür schön leise


----------



## kevinl (8. Juli 2009)

Gut. passt eigentlich der Prolimatech Megahalems auf AM3? Der soll ja mit einer besten sein. Ist der besser als der Scythe Mugen 2?



> Nimm anstatt eines Pads lieber normale Wärmeleitpaste, z.B. Scythe Elixer, Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder Arctic Silver 5



Ja ich benötige den Wärmeleitpad um den zersägten Kühler auf den SpaWas zu befestigen. Oder hält die WLP????


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,



kevinl schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich der Prolimatech Megahalems auf AM3? Der soll ja mit einer besten sein. Ist der besser als der Scythe Mugen 2?


ich glaube das es ein Retention-Kit für den Megahalems gibt, kaufen würde ich ihn aber auch nicht weil er mit knapp 49,- Euro ohne Lüfter einfach zu teuer ist. 



kevinl schrieb:


> Ja ich benötige den Wärmeleitpad um den zersägten Kühler auf den SpaWas zu befestigen. Oder hält die WLP?


Ach so, da macht dann ein Pad natürlich Sinn, welche gut sind weiß ich aber leider nicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2009)

wenns ein billiges NT suchst, das auch taugt, schau dir das HEC-400TE-2WX an.


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mit jetzt zum IFX-14 durchgerungen mit zwei Scythe Slipstream 1900rmp: hier 
und dazu noch diesen Adapter.


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2009)

Also der IFX ist eine sehr gute Wahl, aber nehme doch lieber zwei Scythe S-Flex 1200 oder 1600. Die sind stärker und leiser.


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> aber nehme doch lieber zwei Scythe S-Flex 1200 oder 1600. Die sind stärker und leiser.



Aber der Slipstream 1900 hat 110,31CFM und der S-Flex nur 63,7CFM.


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an, welchen S-Flex du nimmst.

Scythe S-FLEX 1200, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 83m³/h, 20dB(A) (SFF21E)
Scythe S-FLEX 1600, 120x120x25mm, 1600rpm, 108m³/h, 28dB(A) (SFF21F)
Scythe S-FLEX 1900, 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 126.75m³/h, 34dB(A) (SFF21G)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Aber der Slipstream 1900 hat 110,31CFM und der S-Flex nur 63,7CFM.


 
Dafür hört es sich aber auch an, als ob du in einem Windanlagenpark leben würdest.


----------



## kevinl (9. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit jetzt zum IFX-14 durchgerungen mit zwei Scythe Slipstream 1900rmp: hier
> und dazu noch diesen Adapter.



Anstelle der zwei Scythes würde entweder ich zwei Enermax Twister Magma oder zwei SilenX iXtrema PRO verbauen.


----------



## Knexi (9. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Aber der Slipstream 1900 hat 110,31CFM und der S-Flex nur 63,7CFM.



Die S-Flex sind mit mehr Drehzahl noch immer leiser als die Slip Stream. Außerdem würde ich zum Megahalems greifen, da er besser als der IFX-14 kühlt


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2009)

Der Megahalems ist nur etwa 0,5° besser, kostet aber mit Retention-Kit locker 15€ mehr. Muss jeder wissen was er braucht. Ich habe mit meinem IFX 3,9 GHz bei meinem 940BE erreicht, und da geht NOCH mehr. Der Megahalems ist da nicht nötig.


----------



## Knexi (9. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Megahalems ist nur etwa 0,5° besser, kostet aber mit Retention-Kit locker 15€ mehr. Muss jeder wissen was er braucht. Ich habe mit meinem IFX 3,9 GHz bei meinem 940BE erreicht, und da geht NOCH mehr. Der Megahalems ist da nicht nötig.



Das Retention Kit kostet 9,90


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Das Retention Kit kostet 9,90


 
Immer noch zuviel.


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2009)

Der IFX kostet bei Caseking 49,90, der Megahalems kostet 54,90, dazu das Kit für 9,90. Macht 14,90 Differenz! Manchmal lohnt rechnen^^


----------



## labernet (9. Juli 2009)

hab selber den ekl alpenföhn brocken bei meinem 955er installiert, recht solide und der cpu kommt kaum über 40°C hinaus. preisgünstig isser auch (32 bis 45 euro, je nach shop)


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

Bleibe deeim IFX-14, da deutlich preiswert. Weis jemand ein Geräusch was dem des Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rmp nahe kommt? (von der Lautstärke her)


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

Ein Jet?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

So ungefähr, meiner heult auch schön


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

Ist das eher ein angenehmes Rauschen oder eher nervig?


----------



## Knexi (12. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Ist das eher ein angenehmes Rauschen oder eher nervig?



ein angenehm ohrenbetäubendes Rauschen


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Ist das eher ein angenehmes Rauschen oder eher nervig?



Wenn du halb taub bist, dann ist es angenehm, sonst nervig, aber LüSte FTW!


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

Okay..........dann ist wohl runteregeln angesagt
Mal sehen wie sich meine Ohren mit dem vertragen.


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn du den auf 800-1200 rpm runter regelst ist der bestimmt schön ruhig^^


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn du den auf 800-1200 rpm runter regelst ist der bestimmt schön ruhig^^



Naja, das Geräusch des Lüfters soll mich nicht stören, solange es nicht zu laut ist. Muss ja nicht unbedingt silent sein.


----------



## Knexi (12. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn du den auf 800-1200 rpm runter regelst ist der bestimmt schön ruhig^^



Sofern sie sich soweit runterregeln lassen


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Sofern sie sich soweit runterregeln lassen



Ja. Dachte min 6V. Werde sie bestimmt nich soweit runteregeln. Soweit bisses mich nich mehr stört. Ich hab hier nen alten Sockel A PC neben mir und der is auch nicht gerade silent.


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn du ihn ans Mainboard anschließt kannst du den doch per Software regeln. Mein Crosshair II Formula hat z.B. acht regelbare Anschlüsse, normal sind mindestens drei.


----------



## Knexi (12. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn ans Mainboard anschließt kannst du den doch per Software regeln. Mein Crosshair II Formula hat z.B. acht regelbare Anschlüsse, normal sind mindestens drei.



Viele Mainboards mit Gehäuselüftersteuerung setzen die Spannung auf einen bestimmten Wert und regeln nicht dynamisch. In diesem Fall ist ein Poti besser.


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

Mein Mobo kann das Asus Q-Fan sei dank^^


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist ein Poti besser.



Hatte da an das NesteQ FanMax 8-Kanal gedacht.


----------



## Knexi (12. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Hatte da an das NesteQ FanMax 8-Kanal gedacht.



Was für eine Lüftersteuerung ist eigenlich egal. Die Nesteq scheint gut und günstig zu sein.


----------



## kevinl (12. Juli 2009)

Knexi schrieb:


> Die Nesteq scheint gut und günstig zu sein.



Ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Und 8-Kanal Lüftersteuerungen gibt es nicht so viele.


----------



## kevinl (13. Juli 2009)

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## Kamino99 (13. Juli 2009)

Laut HOH und Mindfactory ist Scythe Mugen 2 nicht kompatibel mit AM3 Boards!

Der Hersteller gibt aber hier an,

Mugen 2 CPU Kühler: Scythe EU GmbH

dass es AM3 kompatibel ist.

Weiss da jemand mehr? Will mir einen fast gleichen PC zusammenstellen.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juli 2009)

Der Sythe Mugen 2 ist AM3 kompatibel da die Befestigung vom Sockel AM3 identisch zu AM2 und AM2+ ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Das Redention Kit von AM2, AM2+ und AM3 ist identisch, daher passen auch die Kühler überall drauf.
Einfach den Scythe kaufen, der passt schon.


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

So hab die ganzen Komponenten am Montag bestellt.
*Herzlichen Dank und ein großes Lob an Micha-Stylez bei dem ich die Sachen bestellt habe!*

Die Sachen sehen folgendermaßen aus: 



Coolermaster HAF 932
Enermax MODU82+ 625W
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Enzotec Mosfet Kühler
AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE
Thermalright IFX-14 (AM2/AM2+/AM3)
Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste 12g Spritze
2x Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, 120mm
2x Scythe Fan Guard 12
8 Lüfterschrauben
NesteQ FanMax 8-Kanal Lüftersteuerung
2x Kingston 4GB Kit Value PC3-10667 CL9 DDR3-1333
Y-Stromversorgungskabel 3-polig
Samsung HD752LJ 750 GB
LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk
ASUS VH222H, 22" TFT
Equip DVI Duallink Kabel 3m
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280
2x Zalman ZM-RHS1 Heatsink
Arctic Silver ArctiClean Reinigungskit, 2x30ml
Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit mit Windows 7 Upgrade
Evga GTX 285 2GB SSC

Was meint ihr, soll ich über dem Zusammenbau ein extra Tagebuch machen?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Oho Scythe Ultra Kaze, du musst dich ja echt was trauen 
BTW: Das NT ist viel zu groß


----------



## Lordac (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

schade das du deine Zusammenstellung nicht *vor* der Bestellung noch einmal gepostet hast... 




> Enermax MODU82+ 625W


Für eine Single-GPU hätten max 550 Watt vollkommen gereicht, mehr braucht man eigentlich nur für ein Multi-GPU-System.



> Thermalright IFX-14 (AM2/AM2+/AM3)


Den find ich nach wie vor zu teuer, auch weil man noch 1-2 Lüfter dazu braucht.



> Samsung HD752LJ 750 GB


Das ist eine ältere Festplatte mit 250GB / Platter, ich hätte eine mit 640/1000 GB genommen oder die noch aktuellere von Seagate mit 500 GB / Platter *klick*.



> Evga GTX 285 2GB SSC
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280


Du gibst für die Karte samt alternativen Kühler ~ 410,- Euro aus...

Für nicht einmal 230,- Euro hättest du eine GTX275 von KFA² bekommen welche schon den Accelero-Kühler drauf hat und aus P/L-Sicht wesentlich besser ist.



> Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit mit Windows 7 Upgrade


Wenn du Vista in der Ultimate-Version brauchst ist es in Ordnung, ansonsten hätte die Home-Premium-Version locker gereicht.

Aus meiner Sicht hätte man die PC noch optimieren können und das gesparte Geld dann in einen besseren Monitor gesteckt oder zur Seite gelegt für eine neue Grafikkarte.



> Was meint ihr, soll ich über dem Zusammenbau ein extra Tagebuch machen?


Tagebücher werden immer gern gelesen, vor allem wenn es durch viele Bilder aufgelockert ist! 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, soll ich über dem Zusammenbau ein extra Tagebuch machen?


Ein Video wäre auch interessant. 
Möchte nämlich wissen, ob man mit den Lüftern Gemüse schneiden kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Nein kann man nicht


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

> Für eine Single-GPU hätten max 550 Watt vollkommen gereicht, mehr braucht man eigentlich nur für ein Multi-GPU-System.


Ich wollte da auf Nummer Sicher gehen, da ich sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen in diversen Foren glesen habe.



> Den find ich nach wie vor zu teuer, auch weil man noch 1-2 Lüfter dazu braucht.


Ein Megahlems mit Retentionkit + 2Lüfter kostet auch mehr



> Das ist eine ältere Festplatte mit 250GB / Platter, ich hätte eine mit 640/1000 GB genommen oder die noch aktuellere von Seagate mit 500 GB / Platter *klick*.


Micha-Stylez hat die mir nahe gelegt. Wollte eig vorher die WD 640GB
Aber so sins 750GB, erlich gesagt lege ich nicht viel Wert auf die Festplatte, da ich schon eine externe WD habe.



> Du gibst für die Karte samt alternativen Kühler ~ 410,- Euro aus...
> 
> Für nicht einmal 230,- Euro hättest du eine GTX275 von KFA² bekommen welche schon den Accelero-Kühler drauf hat und aus P/L-Sicht wesentlich besser ist.


Naja, dank Micha gebe ich nich so viel aus. Ich will erst einmal ein weilchen Ruhe haben. Gegebenfalls die G300 und HD5xxx überspringen. 



> Möchte nämlich wissen, ob man mit den Lüftern Gemüse schneiden kann.


Hab nicht vor das auszuprobieren



> Scythe Ultra Kaze, du musst dich ja echt was trauen


Ich habe in meinem Online-Rechner (Sockel A) einen, ich meine Boxed, der mit 3200rpm dreht und ich halte die Lautstärke aus


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Der Ultra Kaze ist lauter als der boxed, glaubs mir, ich hab selber einen 

BTW:
Für das System reicht ein 400 Watt NT locker aus.


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Da brauch ich wenigstens das Netzteil nicht beim Nächsten Komplettkauf aufrüsten^^

Runteregeln lässt er sich ja immer.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Das müsstest du mit einem 400 Watt NT auch nicht. Außer du steckst dann 2 GRaKas rein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Wenn die Stecker geändert werden hast du ein Problem.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Dafür gibts dann Adapter


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Gehen wir mal nicht vom GAU aus. Vllt gibts ja dann Adapter

EDIT: Oh ghostadmin war schneller


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2009)

Für den ATX Stecker?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Wieso nicht?
Es gibt auch 20 -> 24 Pin Adapter für den ATX Stecker, oder auch umgekehrt


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Möglich is alles


----------



## Lordac (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,



> Ein Megahlems mit Retentionkit + 2Lüfter kostet auch mehr


den hätte ich auch nicht gekauft, der Scythe Mugen 2 ist z.B. ein klasse Kühler für ~ 33,- Euro und in dem Preisbereich gibt es noch einige mehr.



> Micha-Stylez hat die mir nahe gelegt. Wollte eig vorher die WD 640GB
> Aber so sins 750GB, erlich gesagt lege ich nicht viel Wert auf die Festplatte, da ich schon eine externe WD habe.


Die externe Festplatte spielt keine Rolle, es geht um die Geschwindigkeit der Systemfestplatte und da sollte man sich schon eine Platte mit dem Stand der Technik kaufen wenn man auch sonst viel Geld in die Hand nimmt.



> Naja, dank Micha gebe ich nich so viel aus. Ich will erst einmal ein weilchen Ruhe haben. Gegebenfalls die G300 und HD5xxx überspringen.


Das man nicht ständig aufrüsten möchte kann ich verstehen, aber zum einen ist die GTX275 nicht extrem viel langsamer und für diese hättest du dann vermutlich auch weniger ausgegeben, oder?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Lordac schrieb:


> Die externe Festplatte spielt keine Rolle, es geht um die Geschwindigkeit der Systemfestplatte und da sollte man sich schon eine Platte mit dem Stand der Technik kaufen wenn man auch sonst viel Geld in die Hand nimmt.
> 
> Das man nicht ständig aufrüsten möchte kann ich verstehen, aber zum einen ist die GTX275 nicht extrem viel langsamer und für diese hättest du dann vermutlich auch weniger ausgegeben, oder?
> 
> ...



Ich hab in meinem Sockel A ne 120GB IDE HDD (von 2001) ,die immer noch ihren Dienst tut ohne zu murren. So viel kopieren tu ich nicht . Oder ist das ein Einflussfaktor der Gamingleistung?

Stimmt vermutlich hätte ich für die weniger ausgegeben.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Ja das die noch alte Platter hat, hat auch eine Auswirkung auf die Gaming-Leitung. Auch wenn das jetzt nicht Häuser wegsprengen wird.


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Zur Not nehme ich die aus der externen in den Rechner und die Samsung in die Externe rein. Also quasi tauschen.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Also ner Samsung würde ich meine Daten nicht anvertrauen :X


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also ner Samsung würde ich meine Daten nicht anvertrauen :X



Vllt hattest du auch ein Montagsmodell???

Bei mir hat noch nie ne HDD den Geist aufgegeben.

Nochmal zum Tagebuch:
Ich hab so was noch nie gemacht.
Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Um die 30 Montagsmodelle?, auweia ...


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Echt? Ich und mein näherer Bekanntenkreis sind eigentlich immer gut mit Samsung gefahren.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre mit meinen T166er auch noch immer gut, selbst nach über einem Jahr Dauerbetrieb wofür die sicherlich nicht ausgelegt sind, da gibts echt nix zu meckern -> Das sind auch meine Daten Platten. Aber die F1 Serie, ja die Serie, naja so begeistert bin ich von der nicht gerade.


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Mal sehen wie sich die "Neue" mit mir anfreundet
1 Jahr Dauerbetrieb?

Hast du mal ne Idee wie ich das Tagebuch gestalten kann etc.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Die Grund Idee aufschreiben und Bilder von Anfang an machen 
Der Rest ergibt sich im Laufe.


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Grundidee, also alles von beginn an dokumentieren. Eintreffen der Ware etc. bis zum Benchen. Mit allen Problemen, die hoffe ich mal nicht auftreten werden. Aber zum Glück hab ich hier ja so ne hilfsbereite community 
Und massig Bilder. bloß mist mit der begrenzten Anzahl an Bildern im Anhang. Ich werd sie in meinen Alben hochladen und dann einfügen. Alles in einem Artikel oder nach und nach. Werde wohl hoffentlich nicht mehrere Tage benötigen.


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2009)

Von Samsung kann ich inzwischen nur abraten Ich hatte mir die Spinpoint F1 1TB gekauft, und die kam defekt bei mir an. Zurückgeschickt, neue F2 Eco Green 1TB bekommen, defekt! Dann eine Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB versucht, alles wunderbar!


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Und massig Bilder. bloß mist mit der begrenzten Anzahl an Bildern im Anhang. Ich werd sie in meinen Alben hochladen und dann einfügen. Alles in einem Artikel oder nach und nach. Werde wohl hoffentlich nicht mehrere Tage benötigen.



Maximal kann man pro Post 10 Bilder hochladen.
Sollte das nicht reichen erstellt man einfach einen zweiten Post der leer ist und indem man die Bilder uploaded. Bei Tagebüchern ist das erlaubt.


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2009)

Lade sie einfach wie ich in ein Album hoch^^ Meins hat inzwischen ca. 250 Bilder


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Dann hat man aber den Nachteil das die Bilder dort nicht so groß sein dürfen


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2009)

900x 675, dass ist die normale Beschränkung. Größer dürfen sie ja nicht sein, wenn du sie einbindest. Und wenn du die Bilder alle mit 2k x1600 hochlädst, viel Spaß beim Warten
900 reichen vollkommen aus


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

900x800 darf man maximal einbinden 
Ist ja auch egal^^
Schöne Bilder, also mit entsprechender Qualität sind nun mal größer, nicht so nen 0815 jpg Müll mit seinen Artefakten^^


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

wie groß denn? sind 2048x1536 ok?

EDIT  dann hat sich das auch erledigt.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Wahnsinnig? 

Edit:
Hehe


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

werden die automatisch runtergerechnet oder kommt da ne fehlermeldung



nyso schrieb:


> Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB versucht


  die is auch in meiner externen drinne


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn du sie in einen Post einbindest?
Dann bekommst du ne Ermahnung von nem Moderator. Wenn du diese ignorierst und deine Bilder weiterhin zu groß einbindest wird es dann wohl Punkte regnen.


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Bis jetzt hab ich alle nur in den Anhang geklatscht.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Im Anhang gibt es afaik kein Limit was die Größe des Bildes angeht. Allerdings darf das Bild maximal 1,9 MB oder so haben.


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

was wäre euch denn lieber? Direkt im Posting oder im Anhang?

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

Naja im Post ist natürlich besser. Man kann sie ja trotzdem als Anhang hochladen und dann in den Post einbinden^^


----------



## kevinl (25. Juli 2009)

Ok. Werde Sie dann runterskalieren und im Album hochladen und dann im Post/Thread einfügen. Die Hardware kommt eh erst nächste Woche Dienstag o. Mittwoch o. Donnerstag. Kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Du kannst es ja schon mal mit den Bildern im Post ausprobieren.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Gute Idee. Ich skaliere mit Paint.net Bild für Bild einzeln
Kennt ihr en Programm bei dem man die Bilder reihenweise skalieren kann oder nur den Ordner auswählen muss. Ist ja sonst sehr umständlich und zeitaufwändig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Schon mal Irfan View oder Zoner Photo Studio probiert?


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Und wie kann ich bei Irfan View das gleich für mehrere Bilder machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Dann hol dir das von Zoner.
Oder mal bei Google suchen, welches Gratis Programm sowas kann.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Ok. Zoner muss ich ja bezahlen. Aber habe die Funktion wo ich mehere Bilder beaarbeiten kann bei IrfanView gefunden. Trotzdem



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Ältere Versionen von Zoner bekommt man auch mal gratis zum Download, aber wenn du es bei Irfan View gefunden hast, ist das super.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja schon mal mit den Bildern im Post ausprobieren.



So mal füge mal ein paar Bilder ein, die vorher skaliert wurden (auf 900x675) und vorher in einem Album von mir hochgeladen wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Du brauchst die Bilder nicht erst in dein Album laden, aber ganz OK.
Auch wenn die Motive nicht ganz passen.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Naja. Warn grad die ersten die ich gefunden hatte! 
Wie mach ich es, ohne es erst ins Album einzufügen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Motive nicht ganz passen.


Ich dachte auch grad, dass ich den falschen Thread angeklickt habe.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juli 2009)

Das machst du so wie ich es gerade gemacht habe. 
Nachdem es hochgeladen ist den Namen anklicken. Daraufhin öffnet sich ein Tab, oder Fenster. Diese URL dann markieren und kopieren. Anschließend mit dem IMG-Tag einbinden. 
Der Button dafür sieht so aus ->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch grad, dass ich den falschen Thread angeklickt habe.


Ich wollte euch auch nicht meine alte Hardware zumuten 
Da hätte ich den PC auch ausschalten müssen 



> Das machst du so wie ich es gerade gemacht habe.



Gut das mit den Anhängen wusste ich schon. Aber wenn die Pics direkt in den Post sollen muss ich sie erst iwo im Forum hochgeladen haben, oder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Steht alles im How to von Klutten drinne.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juli 2009)

Ja musst du im Forum hochladen


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Gut werde ich mir mal reinziehen.

EDIT:
Dann mach ich es so wie ich es voerher gemacht habe. 
Euch ist es doch direkt im Post lieber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Enfach mal reinlesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Euch ist es doch direkt im Post lieber.


Für Leute mit langsamen Internet sind sie im Anhang besser, aber das kannst du dann machen, wie du willst.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Stimmt. Aber ob sie beim öffnen der Seite warten oder dann beim laden der Bilder des Anhanges ist doch eigentlich schnuppe


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber ob sie beim öffnen der Seite warten oder dann beim laden der Bilder des Anhanges ist doch eigentlich schnuppe


 
So siehts aus und man muss nicht extra noch mal klicken.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juli 2009)

Das Thumbnail ist aber viel schneller geladen da kleiner


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Aber darauf sieht man nichts und am Ende klick man es doch an, ein Schritt zuviel.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juli 2009)

Der User der nen langsames Internet hat der wird da aber lieber einzeln draufklicken, anstatt das er minutenlang wartet bis die Seite mal geladen ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

Und nicht jeder will sich alle Bilder genau ansehen.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Ach ich machs einfach so wie vorhin. Und mehr wie 500 Bilder werd ich wohl nicht schießen.

EDIT:
Soll ich noch ne Umfrage starten wie ichs machen soll?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der User der nen langsames Internet hat der wird da aber lieber einzeln draufklicken, anstatt das er minutenlang wartet bis die Seite mal geladen ist.


 
User mit langsameren Leitungen sind bei Computer Bild.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juli 2009)

Woher willst du das wissen?
lol
Vielleicht gibts hier auch user die DSL light oder noch ISDN haben.... Aber nein, auf solche Ideen kommt man ja nicht wenn man VDSL hat.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Ok. Wenns recht ist hänge ich sie in den Anhang. Da passen aber nur so wenig rein


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

kevinl schrieb:


> Ok. Wenns recht ist hänge ich sie in den Anhang. Da passen aber nur so wenig rein


10 sollten doch genügen. Zusätzlich noch ein paar Post´s reservieren und dann klappt das schon.
Schau dir halt mal ein paar Tagebücher an.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juli 2009)

Es passen doch ganze 10 rein?! 
Und wenn du mehr willst einfach noch mal auf den Anhänge hochladen Button drücken, dann sollten  noch mal nen paar mehr gehen.


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Ohh. Da hab ich mir schon genügend angeschaut. 
Oder ich machs halt fortlaufend unter den Beiträgen


----------

